
Ground – Beating Fake News by verifying news around us - Harleen_uCiC
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ground
======
Harleen_uCiC
Hi HN,

I'm a former NASA engineer now on a mission to fix the news industry. We take
news from over 10,000 news outlets, plot it on the world map, and send every
news article to people who are at the location so they can verify or debunk it
E.g. 1\. "Fire at City Hall" reported by DefinitelyTrueNews 2\. Ground picks
it up and sends a push notification to people in and around city hall 3\. 10
people deverified the news, 0 verified it; news flagged as [Fake] to safeguard
the community

We can all work together to nip fake news stories in the bud.

Please try out the product. Any and all constructive feedback welcome :)

